# Moochie Norris to Hornets...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

for Lampe...


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/norris_trade060213.html


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

damnit, i was hoping to get kg for moochie's expiring


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

why? Maciej Lampe hasn't done anything this year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Is it going to be another worthless trade? At least no more another guard in return and an extra big man is needed.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> why? Maciej Lampe hasn't done anything this year.


has mooch?

this could be to save luxury tax money if we are intending to use our trade exception in the next couple days.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

lampe was considered a top 10 pick during that 2003 draft till the last day or so and all of a sudden he dropped on the charts and the knicks took him with the 1st pick in the 2nd roun. I know cuz i was there, and everyone went nuts when we picked the "magic lamp" at least he's got a stroke, and in the summer leagues he showed some potential. Ohh well, Yao loses a friend though.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I just think it is wise for the cap. A player making Moochie's money and sitting on the bench cheering is not good business.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Amazing, I literally wet myself when I heard this news. My friend Zo Von Burgez is currently humping my chair with ecstasy. Dawson is just ****ing with the league, going to break the record for most transactions made within a two-year period. Wouldn't Lue be a good backup PG right about now?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What does this mean? What does this mean? What does this mean? What does this mean? What does this mean? What does this mean? What does this mean?

Can someone please tell me what this means for us?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we got rid of his contract


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> we got rid of his contract


which was leaving at the end of the year anyways


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Can someone tell us something about this Lampe guy? At least Moochie was popular with his teammates.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Riiiiight..... we are officially a scrub organization now. This is what scrubnizations do... make little tiny trades with crap players that won't do anything but keep people interested and hopeful.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sweet! A Euro, just what I asked for!

The kid's still developing (he's the same age as Darko), so it's possible that he can eventually develop into a decent player. At this stage he's probably one level crappier than Boki - about the same level in offense and Boki with the edge in D, and Lampe's a pretty soft player I think. But they say this guy can be great from the draft, so lets cross out fingers and hope he still can be.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Moochie hovers right on the border between really lousy veteran and one of the worst players in the league. Lampe's a young guy who hasn't shown anything yet, but he at least has more hope to do something in this league than Norris, who very arguably won't be in the NBA next season.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Riiiiight..... we are officially a scrub organization now. This is what scrubnizations do... make little tiny trades with crap players that won't do anything but keep people interested and hopeful.


Or we could be getting the right peices together in order to make a pretty big trade.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Or we could be getting the right peices together in order to make a pretty big trade.


How could Lampe be part of a big trade? He has a small salary and has done nothing in this league. He is definitely not part of a big trade unless they plan to waive him for the roster spot. 

But I hate Moochie so I'm glad we at least have someone with an inkling of potential over him.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.clutchfans.net/news.cfm?newsID=1266 



> The Rockets also sent cash to the Hornets in the deal. New Orleans/OKC is under the salary cap, so they could absorb Moochie's $4+ million salary while only sending out Lampe (who makes just under a million). That creates a salary cap trade exception for the Rockets of roughly $3 million that they can use over the next 12 months -- which means they can acquire a player who makes that same amount or less without having to match that salary in a transaction.
> 
> Translated, it means the Rockets likely are setting the table for an additional deal or two to come.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I did the research, the reason that Rockets get him is because Lampe guy is a former Knick.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Does anyone have a clue what this potential next dealer or two might be? It sounds like JVG is just posturing when he talks about how Swift missing practice is just a need for him to reprioritize his time.

Maybe this extra three million will go with Swift and DA somewhere to net us a pretty solid player. Since Denver is probably going to lose Nene do you think they would take Swift, DA's expiring deal, the 3 million trade exception and our first round pick for KMart?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Maybe this extra three million will go with Swift and DA somewhere to net us a pretty solid player. Since Denver is probably going to lose Nene do you think they would take Swift, DA's expiring deal, the 3 million trade exception and our first round pick for KMart?


You can't use a TE with another player. We only could get one with a 3 million salary


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

does anyone actually know how much salary space this frees up for us to make a big deal or to prepare for a big signing or whatever, Lampe is getting something like the minimum and Moochie was unbel;ievably overpaid and Lampe could be good, some unrealiable sources say he could have well been a top 10 pick if not for some reason :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Small trade, but I think this could benefit the Rockets. Somewhat like the Bogans trade, but Lampe won't bring anything to us right now. Maybe, just maybe, in a few years he'll develop into something decent. But by that time we probably won't even have him.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> I did the research, the reason that Rockets get him is because Lampe guy is a former Knick.


Why don't you do some research on the English language?

Van Gundy wasn't even a part of the Knicks organization when he was drafted by them, so your Knicks connection theory has no merit.

BTW, I agree with Sherwin.

Seems to me the Rockets love to do these meaningless, small trades. This team needs more than picking up Lampe if they want to make the playoffs, but then again, I don't see anything on the roster that would help attain a major piece.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> Why don't you do some research on the English language?
> 
> Van Gundy wasn't even a part of the Knicks organization when he was drafted by them, so your Knicks connection theory has no merit.
> 
> ...


And I never thought Steve Francis could land us Tracy McGrady either, so lets wait and see


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> And I never thought Steve Francis could land us Tracy McGrady either, so lets wait and see


Well the Rockets, outside of Yao and T-Mac, have nothing comparable to Steve Francis...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

This was like everybody's saying a 'meaningless trade' to get rid of Norris' contract, and allow Gumby to play Barry, Bowen, and Swift more. Lampe will never see more than 2min before we sink him on the end of the bench, or trade him again w/ DA.
That's all, no more no less, Jeff doesn't like guys who aren't 'namebrand' players, if you dont have a pre-concieved reputation he doesn't like you, or wanna play you even if he needs you to play. Look at the guys he loves to play off the bench, Barry Bowen Swift are all known for one thing: 3pt shooting, hustle play, athletic ability. Specialists, but not all-around players at all. You cannot build a championship team full of limited specialists. The good teams in the league are full of balanced well rounded guys who aren't limited in more than one facet of the game.
I don't think the Rockets should've announced they wanted to trade DA, if he's not getting any calls back, that's not a good sign for us. No one interested, bad for us, that means if he isn't dealt or waived the chemistry on the team will be worse (if thats possible?) He'd have to stay, and it just creates a stressed out lockeroom, this team can't handle that. I hope they can move him. I know DEN would take him, maybe ORL. I don't want KMart, he's always hurt too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Guys, its simple...

Moochie norris... $4,200,000

Maciaj lampe... $858,534


Im just glad they are getting rid of his contract, also Lampe is expiring, so we are getting almost 5 mill off the books come offseason...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Guys, its simple...
> 
> Moochie norris... $4,200,000
> 
> ...


Ya, it's very simple.

The Hornets got more of an asset out of this than Houston did. Lampe is garbage, and Byron Scott had no problem saying so to the media all year long. If Dawson and the Rockets were interested in Project Lampe, should have just waited and signed him on the cheap this summer.

Moochie's contract would have come off the books anyway, he has a $4.5 million team option for next season which no team in the world would pick up, so essentially, the Rockets gave away a larger expiring contract for a much smaller one.

Awesome.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Ya, it's very simple.
> 
> The Hornets got more of an asset out of this than Houston did. Lampe is garbage, and Byron Scott had no problem saying so to the media all year long. If Dawson and the Rockets were interested in Project Lampe, should have just waited and signed him on the cheap this summer.
> 
> ...


...And we got a TE. Last season we used one to get Mike James.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Why don't we trade Lampe and Howard for Channing Frye?! He could be very useful.


----------

